# Power steering addition



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

So at the last min I decided to go to power steering on my GTO, I am trying to figure out the bracket situation now and I was hoping someone had been through this before. I had a manual everything, no AC car so the bracket for the alternator went on the left side of the block. I have since purchased a new bracket that attaches to the block for the alternator/PS pump, BUT, I have no idea what I need in regards to the brackets that hold the PS pump in place. I have the new gear box/pitman arm installed, I am just very unsure of everything else haha. If anyone has any photos/first hand knowledge of what I need to buy please let me know. Thanks again everyone!

Chris


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

:banghead:Oh it's a 1967 body and a 1972 6.6 400 out of another GTO


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

can do this several ways. With 72 engine and 11 bolt timing cover, been putting Pulley/Alt bracket/ PS conversion kits together since the early 90's. Usually ship out a full setup or several partial setups per month, whatever the owner needs. Found it amusing the other day, that Ames is now offering something similar, but at much higher price with repro parts, obvious they read the boards. This changeover looks late 60's stock to nearly everyone. Uses factory strap style alt brackets, '67-70 alum PS bracket, hockey stick bracket, '67-70 Pontiac Abody V8 PS pump and matching pulley, late 69 wp pulley, and matching crank pulley. 

Next option..
can bolt on the '71 style alt and PS brackets, matching PS pump, and pulleys. The big difference is the 71+ brackets and pump setup just screams smog era on a 60's muscle era Pontiac, and those mid 70's pieces are often one of the first things replaced when owners are detailing engine compartments.

last...totally original style equip
perfect used '67 timing cover, 8 bolt wp (even offer warrantied rebuilt correct dated pumps with correct cast impeller), 67 app wp pulley, '67 two piece damper, one year crank pulley, '67-70 alum PS pump & matching pulley, '67-68 two piece alt straps. non AC, AC, or factory smog pump applications all effect pulley selection...have most of them. Have an 8 ft section of pallet rack devoted to clean Pontiac V8 pulleys, brackets, PS pumps. 

first route is usually what I put together for street driver type 65-68 Pontiacs to fairly high detailed showcars. If a '65-68 GTO or B series is being restored to compete at the highest level, then the 3rd option, will often ship out whatever is needed.

Hope this help,
Roger


----------

